# HILFE!!! Kein Liftbetrieb ??



## prolet77 (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

folgendes Problem: Meine 3 Kollegen und ich wollen vom 1.6. - 5.6.11  einen Radurlaub machen ( Freeriden ). Ziel war/ist die  Schweiz/Österreich oder auch Bayern ( andere Vorschläge werden auch  gerne angenommen ). Leider sind haben wir trotz langer suche KEINEN  Ort/Gebiet gefunden der an diesem Datum schon den Liftbetrieb  aufgenommen hat.

Ein anderer Termin ist nicht/kaum machbar ( wenn überhaupt über 
Pfingsten )

anforderungen sind: 
- max. 800km entfernt von sachsen
- Berge mit mind. 2000 Höhenmetern
- Liftbetrieb ab 1.6.11 ( da es überwiegend Bergab gehen soll )

das wars im Großen und Ganzen schon, eventuell hat ja jemand einen Tipp!

VIELEN DANK!


----------



## Meiki (4. Februar 2011)

Bozen würde sicher gehen,Gardasee auch(da aber shuttle statt lift)

Leogang hat auch schon offen zum beispiel: http://www.bikepark-leogang.com/de/betriebszeiten-preise/bergbahn-betriebszeiten/

Lengriess müsste da auch schon längst wieder offen haben(kann man aufm weg nach leogang gut mitnhemen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenji94 (4. Februar 2011)

prolet77 schrieb:


> eventuell hat ja jemand einen Tipp!
> 
> VIELEN DANK!


 
Helikopter. Oder ihr machts wie sportliche Leute.


----------



## prolet77 (4. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Helikopter. Oder ihr machts wie sportliche Leute.



abstrampeln kann ich mich auch bei uns im Erzgebirge  

danke meiki


----------



## J.O (4. Februar 2011)

Dafür das du die selbe Frage in *4* Threads stellst gibt es Lift verbot


----------



## speedy_j (4. Februar 2011)

bikepark hindelang könnte schon offen sein und im kleinwalsertal wird auch mit dem lift transportiert. hängt aber sich auch von der schneelage ab. ansonsten ist der lift in chur auch recht schnell wieder offen.


----------



## ragazza (5. Februar 2011)

Der Herrgott hat dem Fahrrad einen eigenen Antrieb gegeben


----------



## Voltage_FR (6. Februar 2011)

Bis dahin sollten schon alle namhaften Lifte offen haben.
In Bayern ist Osternohe lohnend für nen schönen Tag, kann man auf dem Weg weiter südlich sicher auch gut mitnehmen, wenn man von Sachsen aus kommt.
Dann natürlich Geißkopf und der neue Bikepark Samerberg.
Wären schon paar nette Parks für nen kleinen Roadtrip


----------



## el.locko (6. Februar 2011)

Schladming bzw. die Planaiseilbahn hat auch ab 29.mai wieder auf.


----------



## speciallexx (8. Februar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bikepark hindelang könnte schon offen sein und im kleinwalsertal wird auch mit dem lift transportiert. hängt aber sich auch von der schneelage ab. ansonsten ist der lift in chur auch recht schnell wieder offen.


 

Kleinwalsertal....nur vor 10:00 und nach 16:00 Uhr. Und nur in Begleitung eines heimischen Guides! Zumindest letztes Jahr noch


----------



## seppfa (20. April 2011)

Und daran wird sich auch dieses Jahr nichts ändern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

